
Data Viz: Streams of ‘Total Eclipse of the Heart’ Follows the Eclipse - dpflan
https://insights.spotify.com/int/2017/08/24/data-viz-total-eclipse-of-the-heart-follows-the-eclipse/
======
thekevan
Vermont was in it for the long haul.

